# Critical Skills Visa as a candidate engineer



## canberk (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello all,

Is it possible to apply for critical skills visa with a candidate engineer registration of ECSA or do I have to register as professional? The problem is I graduated last year and I don't have 3 years experience to register as professional engineer.


----------



## approximately_normal (Jun 24, 2019)

canberk said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Is it possible to apply for critical skills visa with a candidate engineer registration of ECSA or do I have to register as professional? The problem is I graduated last year and I don't have 3 years experience to register as professional engineer.


I'm wondering the same thing. I only qualify to be a student member of ASSA as I'm a recent graduate with no work experience yet. Is the type of membership scrutinized?


----------



## canberk (Jun 26, 2019)

By the way, I graduated in Turkey. not in SA. I don't know it makes any difference or not.


----------



## canberk (Jun 26, 2019)

any idea?


----------



## approximately_normal (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi. Good news. I just spoke to someone that said candidate membership is fine for applying. You don't need full professional accreditation. They have successfully received the CSV and subsequent renewals using candidate membership. 

I say go for it. All the best!


----------



## Kelvin599 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi canberk iam in the same situation...was your application successful with the candidate membership?


----------



## Jsjamal (Mar 27, 2021)

Kelvin599 said:


> Hi canberk iam in the same situation...was your application successful with the candidate membership?


Hi Kelvin, I believe to be in the same state as you are. I am a fresh graduate from a Turkish university. May you instruct me how you applied to get the candidate engineer ? Also were you able to get a permit before having the candidate engineer status ?


----------

